# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Productos Agroindustriales  SOMOS PROVEEDORES DE HUITO VERDE(Genipa Americana o Jagua)

## Fernando Zegarra Torres

Desde la amazonia peruana ofrecemos HUITO VERDE fruta fresca, conocida como "Genipa americana" o "Jagua". 
Podemos abastecer hasta 10 tn semanales. 
Si tuviere interés contactarnos. 
Fernando Zegarra Torres
961027798, rpm: #961027798 fzegarra@zytnaturalperu.com
Z&T NATURAL PERU SAC  Huito-Pictures.jpgHuito-Photos.jpgTemas similares: ARBERJA VERDE - SEMILLA AMERICANA - BOLSAS DE 1 KG. Se necesitan Proveedores / Exportadores de Esparrago verde fresco Manual de poda del Palto (Persea americana Mill.) Cultivar Hass Somos una empresa peruana Venta de frejol canario verde y alberja verde cosecha  entre el 15 y 25 de dieciembre

----------

